# My First Accutron



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

HI,

Here is my very first Accutron purchase, so far I am very pleased.

I am told they are addictive, could this be why I have another on the way?

:yes:


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes, they can be! Very nice 218. Since I can't afford solid gold models, I am partial to SS cases. They can be polished to look like new.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks, I am quite partial to doing a bit of polishing


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

For my SS cases I use a small round cotton buffer ball in my drill press turning at slow speed. On the cotton ball I apply Mothers Chrome/Aluminum paste and/or Plastx plastic headlight lens cleaner. Does a bang up job. If your crystal has some scratches they will also polish out with the same.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Oliverb, I will bear that in mind.

Its alway nice to get some proper advice.


----------



## the time keeper (May 9, 2013)

one thing to remember with the accutron is the batteries. the first thing to know are the types that can be used for replacement. http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/accbat.htm, has a list of all batteries for all models, and has a good FAQ page and history. and as i have found the best time to replace is when the sound changes, it sounds stupid but how it sounds is the most important, smooth and steady is good, if it sounds like it is struggling to draw power from the battery (sounds like it is winding down and up again) replace the battery, if the voltage is to low it wont index properly and wont run well.

hope the info is useful, enjoy the accutron i love mine.


----------



## Juan Luis (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice! I have one and it is very sensitive to magnets. But other than that it keeps good time.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Juan Luis said:


> Very nice! I have one and it is very sensitive to magnets. But other than that it keeps good time.


Yep, and for the same reason, they don't like being left next to a mobile phone overnight


----------



## the time keeper (May 9, 2013)

i have rarly heard of sensitivity to magnets. it may be caused by a week coil. the one thing i love with my accutron (1945) is i have a new precisionist(2012) and an original computron (1977) (all made by bolova) and i wear them all equal and they keep perfect time with each other.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

the time keeper said:


> i have rarly heard of sensitivity to magnets. it may be caused by a week coil. the one thing i love with my accutron (1945) is i have a new precisionist(2012) and an original computron (1977) (all made by bolova) and i wear them all equal and they keep perfect time with each other.


"Cripes" as Bunter would say- a 1945 accutron!!!!!! Think this is either a typo or you are about to be very very rich :notworthy: :thumbup: either way do enjoy it!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> the time keeper said:
> 
> 
> > i have rarly heard of sensitivity to magnets. it may be caused by a week coil. the one thing i love with my accutron (1945) is i have a new precisionist(2012) and an original computron (1977) (all made by bolova) and i wear them all equal and they keep perfect time with each other.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## the time keeper (May 9, 2013)

sorry typo mathematical error in my memory  1964 for the accutron. thinking of an early key wind im looking at. sorry to get your hopes up. but it is a early model 214 with low serial numbers. sadly i didnt wright them down and im not opening up my accutron. if it aint broke dont break it kind of thing.


----------

